# Jubilee clip alternatives?



## KevM (17 May 2014)

Over the years, and after developing a deep and abiding loathing of Hozelock/Gardena (plastic or metal) and similar generic style connectors, I've converted all my outside tap and garden hose connectors to 40mm claw 'Geka' style connectors; they're fantastically robust in use and my hoses don't leak a drop and never pop off. I even managed to source a great quality rotary joint from an Alba Krapf distributor in Germany which sorted the connection to the hose reel problem.

Now the downside, the connectors use a barbed shank to slide inside the hose which must then be clamped with a Jubilee clip or similar; this works fine but it can make coupling and un-coupling the connectors hard work with sharp bits of metal to gouge the unwary hand. So, can anyone suggest an affordable alternative that doesn't need special tooling for up to ~25mm diameter? My current plan is just to bind the existing jubilee clip with self-amalgamating/Scotch tape, but I'd be interested to hear of other options.

(40mm claw fittings - http://www.lsengineers.co.uk/water-fitt ... tings.html)


----------



## MMUK (17 May 2014)

V Band clamp. I tend to use those for pretty much everything from turbos to exhaust joints. Not 100% sure if they do them that small but should be easy enough to find out.


----------



## Spindle (17 May 2014)

Hi

Vehicle type hose clips will fit the bill - you can grind off the projections once fitted for a smoother profile







Regards Mick


----------



## KevM (17 May 2014)

Thanks guys they look just the ticket.


----------



## MMUK (17 May 2014)




----------



## Spindle (17 May 2014)

Hi

Vee band clamps are designed to be used in conjunction with solid pipes / ducts with suitably flanged ends and internal seals






Regards Mick


----------



## KevM (17 May 2014)

Hmm, maybe I'll just go with the rubber tape plan.


----------



## Spindle (17 May 2014)

Hi

What's wrong with the vehicle hose spring clip option? - they work well enough in pressurised car systems

Regards Mick


----------



## KevM (17 May 2014)

They'd probably work fine if I could reliably grind off the tabs without knackering me or the hose. Inspired by the suggestion I came across these chaps "OETIKER 2-Ear Clamps" which look like I could crimp them up with a pair of pincers.

http://www.webbair.co.uk/buynow.php?cid ... 9413&num=1


----------



## Spindle (17 May 2014)

Hi

To get that type of clamp to close correctly you need to prevent the flat section bending away from the hose - this is a tool for setting those clamps






Regards Mick


----------



## powertools (17 May 2014)

Spindle":2xzvmioz said:


> Hi
> 
> To get that type of clamp to close correctly you need to prevent the flat section bending away from the hose - this is a tool for setting those clamps
> 
> ...



Sorry to contradict but you only need the special pliers that you refer to if the height of the crimp is a problem.
These clips can be crimped with pincers or tile cutters.
link to recommended tools. http://www.oetiker.com/en/Products#/?l0 ... 001B4659E0


----------



## KevM (17 May 2014)

So the dedicated tool crimps and flattens the ear at the same time? Sounds like I might be able to achieve a reasonable fit with regular pincers and a little tippy tappy hammer to flatten the ear after I've squeezed it? I'm only going to make a couple of dozen crimps/swages on garden hose, so speed/integrity isn't really that important.


----------



## KevM (18 May 2014)

KevM":1neadsy0 said:


> They'd probably work fine if I could reliably grind off the tabs without knackering me or the hose. Inspired by the suggestion I came across these chaps "OETIKER 2-Ear Clamps" which look like I could crimp them up with a pair of pincers.
> 
> http://www.webbair.co.uk/buynow.php?cid ... 9413&num=1



For anybody interested I found this short video showing installation and removal of Oetiker twin ear clips, overkill for my garden hose maybe but hey-ho it keeps the economy grinding along and (probably!) isn't hurting anyone.

http://www.eaavideo.org/video.aspx?v=10529461001

I intend picking some clamps up from a local stockist this week - then let the games commence!


----------



## slimshady (19 May 2014)

In a previous job , we made up Oxy/Acetylene hoses with those clamps. So it might be worth taking your hose and fittings with you and "borrow" the clamping-pliers whilst at the shop.
That way if you crimp/clamp too hard and break the band (done a few when stronger and less wise) another 20p is no big deal.

Alex.


----------



## Flatlander (20 May 2014)

The old school way of crimping the above clamps is to split a suitably sized nut across the points, and use a set of Mole Grips to apply the pressure.


----------



## Benchwayze (21 May 2014)

Kev...

I empathise with you on the problem, but I never needed an alternative for 'Jubilee Clips'. Figured that's why they've been around since god's dog was a puppy. I don the old gloves when I mess with them mind. 

John


----------



## Stu_2 (21 May 2014)

I just tape them, if they're going to be handled. I've always used stick tape (hockey), which works well, and doesn't leave sticky residue when removed.


----------



## Malakym (14 Aug 2018)

I'm here because I searched the same - though answered my own question with some more research.

You can now get a Geka to the screw on hose clamps you normally see from the other lot - looks secure but needs more testing. Costs quite a bit though (~£6). They're bulky so a bit easier to decouple the Geka connectors under pressure.

What I had done first though, is to buy a 5/8" size instead of 1/2" - and force it on after putting the end in warm water - takes a lot of effort as the warm flexible pipe doesn't really let you push either. Advantage is the flow is slightly better as the hole in the barb is bigger than the 1/2".


----------



## Turnr77 (14 Aug 2018)

Plastic hebie clips?


----------



## MikeG. (14 Aug 2018)

Zip ties.

Pull a large-section zip tie tight with a pair of pliers and snip off the excess. This will hold really high pressures, and many a Landrover has crossed Africa with zip ties holding its radiator hoses in place. Quick, cheap, and easy.....and works every bit as well as any of the proprietry solutions you've been offered.


----------



## clanger (15 Aug 2018)

MikeG.":26yudd0k said:


> Zip ties.
> 
> Pull a large-section zip tie tight with a pair of pliers and snip off the excess. This will hold really high pressures, and many a Landrover has crossed Africa with zip ties holding its radiator hoses in place. Quick, cheap, and easy.....and works every bit as well as any of the proprietry solutions you've been offered.



Fully agree - cable ties are the way to go - just make sure it is lined up with the trough part, and not the peak part of the barb.


----------



## flying haggis (15 Aug 2018)

clanger":ltbx4zie said:


> MikeG.":ltbx4zie said:
> 
> 
> > Zip ties.
> ...



two with the locking bits at 180 degrees is better or three or four............ as they are dirt cheeeep


----------

